# fx5 Cleaning Help



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

I Just did my annual cleaning of my fx5 ( dont ask how long its been )

anyways here is a step by step way to do it , without spilling a drop !!

i copied and pasted this link , before the crash and it helped me , just wanted to help anyone else that may need it !

http://www.innovationlandscaping.com/fx5/valves.html


----------

